# Which one is more important for women, the man or the car?



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

You don't need gym and muscles...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWvH7jEpMdA

Watch 0:58 what the girlfriend does... :slap:

How would you guys react to that? I would probably dump her.


----------

